# Undergraduate vs Graduate film school



## Cinematical (Apr 5, 2007)

I realize this is a question that has most likely been posed many times again, but I'll do it anyways.

What are the advantages and disadvantages of both undergraduate and graduate film schools (specifically in the area of Production)? Would delaying production schooling until graduate school be more conducive to a successful career in the industry (in whichever area you choose)? I ask this because I recently checked out the new Film School Confidential, who aren't too keen on undergrad - they say nobody wants to trust a film to somebody that young, and that the lack of life experience hinders the filmmaker. And also, for the life of me I can't think of any major directors who went through undergrad production.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 5, 2007)

A clear risk of an undergraduate film program, or perhaps just at an art school, is the possibility of changing your mind/major...which many UGs do.


----------



## Evan (Apr 5, 2007)

I have thought about making this topic for a while, as i am wondering how others feel about this idea. I am personally leaning towards waiting until grad school to do film. The only disadvantages that i really see in this are that you have to wait at least 3(probably more) years of your life before you can BEGIN your film education, and that it is really hard to get in to to the top programs.

I would really like to know what kind of education and experience people who are applying to grad programs have before applying, and how they feel about "undergrad vs. grad"


----------



## Evan (Apr 5, 2007)

some people who went through undergrad (though not all graduated) are: 

Robert Rodriguez
Marc Forster
Eli Roth (i think?)

and there are probably more, though there do seem to be many more who graduated from MFA programs.


----------



## Tima (Apr 5, 2007)

Your not really waiting to start your film education. To be honest, I am so extremely extremely happy that I didnt do film for undergrad. See your not holding off 'film' because film is more than just making movies. You have to have a full understanding of life, read a bunch of things, travel, etc etc, which you primarily do in undergrad. I always knew I wanted to be a filmmaker, but I became certain after reading 200 poli scie books and traveling to the middle east, seeing things that I never would have if I had perhaps pursued film for undergrad. But maybe I would have, not sure. All I know is my understanding of life expanded by 200% in that 3 years, it def. wasnt a waste. I look at it as a pre-requisite for film. 

I dont think undergrad is a bad idea though, esp. if you want to go to a school that incorporates you right into the industry, like AFI or possibly Chapman (from what I read and researched), that really get down to making films right away.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 5, 2007)

An undergrad in something other than films does two important things for your career:

1) it givess you a solid fall back (Affording life if you don't get a "big break" immediately sucks.

2) makes you more desirable to MFA programs. (Most Grad programs look for students without a BA in film)

MFA tend to be more specific and intensive. you come out with a more specialized skill set.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 5, 2007)

Robert Rodriguez yes, but he got his career launched more by his own genius, work, and luck with El Mariachi.

What about a Critical Studies degree in undergrad? Would MFA programs not look to kindly on that? I would think a Production grad program would like a degree in CS degree, because it gives a wide view of film history and theory with which one could go on to develop their artistic style and voice in production.

Of course, I'd also probably double major, or at least minor. I was thinking advertising...

For those who are in Grad school, are are about to enter, what did you major in?


----------



## Tima (Apr 5, 2007)

Majored in Government & Politics and minored in Persian Studies.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 5, 2007)

I majored in theatre and English with a minor in digital media and a minor in nutrition


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 5, 2007)

Whoa. Double major and double minor, Winterreverie? How long did it take you to graduate? Theater, english, digital stuff... You really covered all the bases for being a filmmaker!

And what's your opinion about getting a CS undergrad (with another major/minor in advertisement, business, or the like).

Theater would be nice to.


----------



## sa (Apr 6, 2007)

I had a double major in Fine Art and Social History. Minored in Film/Digital Media. 

I don't think that MFA schools care what you majored in as long as you can prove that you're a critical thinker and have something to say. I agree with Winterreverie, though. Doing your undergrad in something other than film allows you to actually develop your critical abilities and helps you bring more to the table by exposing you to more of the world around you. Perhaps.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 6, 2007)

It took my 6 years, but I also worked nearly full time and did 2-3 plays (acting mainly)a year and 1-2 short films per quarter (directing and writing). *blush* (I'm kind of an overachiever.)

I think if you do a CS degree with a business degree that will open up so many opportunities for you- especially if you end up changing your focus (as many undergrads do). Also, if you don't change your mind, I think a keen business sense is necessary for success as an artist. I think it would definately be prudent to double major. And if you're dedicated to your craft (and can afford not to work) It won't take you that much longer than a single degree.


----------



## techie1902 (Apr 6, 2007)

Out of curiosty did all you graduates get degrees from universities close to home (as opposed to the bigger flim universities likeUSC or NYU or Chapman etc.)?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2007)

I graduated in December of 2006, at age 27, from a third-tier, open-enrollment state school in Cleveland, OH, after flunking out in Spring 2000 and staying out for five years.

I graduated with double majors and minors.

1st Major: General Communication (we choose emphases with this degree, mine was Audio/Visual Production)

2nd Major: Journalism and Advertising

1st Minor:  Marketing

2nd Minor:  Graphic Design


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 6, 2007)

Again, I'm thinking of going with a CS degree from USC (if you followed the USC vs Chapman thread, you'll see my dilemma). My other major question is more of a general college question. How to most grad programs look at minors? I was thinking of getting a minor in business, since I'd still want to possibly take some screenwriting and production electives (in case I just decide to jump right into the industry and try and work my way from the bottom). Obviously a major in business would be preferrable, but those electives are important, and I can't really afford (in time and money) more years at USC (who can??).


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been told that minors mean little more than nothing.


So glad I have two.


I'm not sure I believe that, though.

Either way, I'm thankful for the knowledge I gained completing them.  Business knowledge might not help you for grad school, but it will help you.


----------



## Philly (Apr 7, 2007)

I started out at University of Delaware in 95'...now that's old.  I dropped out, joined the Air Force-spent a few years in Europe and then applied and graduated with a film and media arts degree with a double minor in english and psych from Temple University in 04'.  I've directed two plays--a feature film and two shorts.


----------



## Philly (Apr 7, 2007)

In saying all that I'm just showing that's there's all different ways to get to the same outcome.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 7, 2007)

I just found something interesting. USC has a business administration major that focuses on Cinema-Television. Hmmm. Some of the classes actaully overlap with CS.

Now THAT would be an interesting combination. Critical studies and Business in cinema. I'd think that by itself would open up so many doors.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 7, 2007)

I think that would be a great choice. Like Jayimess said, minors mean very little in the long run. Most schools don't even give you a spot to discuss them on applications. They're great for your own betterment but a double major speaks a lot louder to academics.


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 11, 2007)

depends on the schools. some programs give more cash to mfa but at the same time they are have harder thesis so that only 5 students verse the entire class get to make them. where as in bfa everybody may make it. you really should research the colleges you really want to go to and pick from there. and again what somebody already posted under grads are always changing. it may be cheaper to do community college then transfer so that you know for sure what you want to do.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a big question.. Critical Studies and... What? Double major...

Business? English? History? Poli-Sci? 

Going in with 28 units should help...


I'm just musing. Like always.


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 26, 2007)

i would do communications or business, what position do you plan to focus on BTL or ATL positions if your going for ATL look into business if you are going to BTL like dp or cinematography i would get a communications


----------

